# scim输入怪问题

## ahaau

这这这哦这哦中中中文中文中文 

输输输入 

奇奇奇怪 

这些怪字是怎么回事？这是我在gvim和gnome-terminal下用scim输入的 

中文 

输入 

奇怪 

在mozilla下scim输入正常 

[ebuild   R   ] app-i18n/scim-1.0.1  -debug +gnome +gtk -immqt -immqt-bc 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/gvim-6.3-r2  -acl -cscope -debug +gnome +gpm +gtk +gtk2 +motif +ncurses +nls +perl +python -ruby (-selinux) 0 kB

----------

## ahaau

好像是 set backspace=2d的问题

" ~/.vimrc, mbp@kolon 11th may 2000

set nocompatible        " vim defaults are much nicer, not compatible with vi

set backspace=2         " allow backspacing over everything in insert mode

----------

